

Steam Hardware & Software Survey, Dec 2012 (now including Linux numbers) - kibwen
http://store.steampowered.com/hwsurvey/?hn=dec12

======
kibwen
Realized that this was up when Steam asked me to take the hardware survey just
now. Relevant bit of the "OS Version" field:

    
    
      OS                         Share Delta
      Ubuntu 12.10 64 bit        0.29% +0.29%
      Ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS 64 bit  0.26% +0.26%
      Ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS         0.13% +0.13%
      Ubuntu 12.10               0.12% +0.12%
      Other                      0.71% +0.14%
    

Given the deltas for all four Ubuntu categories, I feel comfortable assuming
that the 0.14% in the Other category (including my own computer) is largely
for Linux as well, putting Linux penetration at ~0.9%.

Sadly, the interface doesn't let you filter by Linux yet.

